# Well, we did it



## momlaffsalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Today I went into my 15 yr. old son's principals office and told him that starting now we would be homeschooling. It's not as noble as it sounds, last night my son never came home on the bus and this is my way of being able to control him to some degree, but at least it is a start. My ten year old and I had already agreed that after the end of this school year he would be homeschooled, we wanted him to finish the year out because he has a great teacher and is doing so well, and that will leave just one son in school. My hope is that when he is the only one getting on the bus, he will want to stay home, too. Anyway, my question is this: WHAT ON EARTH DO I DO NOW????????????????????????????
I am not a very structured person, prefer to UNschool more than do a structured curriculum, but how do I start? Do I register somewhere? Where do we get the work for him? Oh gosh, what have I done? Someone please tell me it will be okay...I really don't want to let him down, I want this to be a good and successful thing for him...he has no idea how incapable I feel :-(. It's one thing to take on a 6th graders work, but a high-schooler? Cripes.


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

I have no advice, just encouragement that you can do it, 'cause you love him. If it were me, I would probably look into a correspondence course or two for him...after he works off the worry he caused you yesterday.  Hope it goes well!


----------



## momlaffsalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks, Cara


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

First I would consider joining HSLDA, in the event the school or nosy neighbors think he is truant. As far as registering him somewhere, well thats up to you. You have tons of options. You can join an ISP, which is an umbrella school, they usually request the records from your sons previous school and keep all future ones. They will have a schedule for you to follow for turning in your paperwork. They should have a scope and sequence for you as well. There are plenty of ISP's out there, you just have to find the one to suit your needs. You can also file with the state as an independent school. Again HSLDA will have information on what options you have. 
As far as school work, you have as many choices as you have hair on your head! You can go online to the LINK homeschooling newspaper. It offers soooooooo much! Use the library, read, read, read. Have him do oral reports, written reports, tons of hands on stuff, you know, take apart a computer or car and put it back together. Field trips, shopping for and cooking a meal on x amount of dollars. Learn life skills, balance a check book, do laundry, grow a garden. Join 4-H to learn animal husbandry......the list just goes on and on. Come on I know you are creative. 
We are eclectic homeschoolers, can you tell. We don't use text books much except for
math and resources and YES I have four teenage boys. We have homeschooled for 16+ yrs. so I know you can do it. Well I hope this helps some. Dancingfatcat


----------



## momlaffsalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Thank you Dancingfatcat! I googled Kansas homeschooling and it led me to a great site that seems to have everything laid out for me. Tomorrow I will sit and read it all. In spite of being scared, I am excited and already planning a trip to the Union Station in KC where they have a museum and an IMAX theater. My son and I talked about the garden we will be putting in this season and I told him he can help with that. And we just happen to have an S10 that will be his once he A. becomes more responsible and B. gets it running properly. There's also a chicken coop that needs to be properly built and numerous projects that will fulfill math and geometry, I am sure . I do feel somewhat capable, but worry about teaching him well enough that when he applies for college he is able to score high on the SAT. I just don't want to let him down, like I said. I also asked to join a yahoo unschooling group for Kansans and my membership is pending. 
Thanks for the encouragement, I admire anyone who can have four teenagers at home and still be sane! 
I'll keep you all posted on the progress. This is actually a dream come true for me, I have long wanted to do this, but never have out of fear and not wanting to make such a big change. I was forced to do this today, but am glad it has worked out this way.


----------



## KS wife (Jan 1, 2008)

You do need to register with the state, but it's very simple. 

Midwest Parent Educators has a great homeschool conference the end of April. It's a wonderful opportunity to get your hands on curriculum to look at it before you buy it. 

www.mpekc.org

You will definately need to some research on how unschooling high school works. I'm not an unschooler, but this is my 9th year homeschooling and I'm in Kansas, so please feel free to PM me if you have any questions. DH is working from home the next two days so my computer time will be limited, but I'll answer just as soon as I can.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

How to legally homeschool in Kansas 

You have three options listed on the HSLDA site. 

You can unschool, but usually that involves more work on the part of parents than people expect. I would spend the spring deciding what he wants to be when he finishes school. The reason I say this is that if he decides he wants to be a chemist or a lawyer or other professional, waiting to do regular high school at 18, isn't going to cut it. Perhaps a course in business math, a career planning course, household finance. He can find out what different careers make, what it takes to get into those careers, and also what it really takes to live financially. If he is on board with where he hopes to end up, he will be much better at doing his work in high school. It willlet him own his education.

What a great adventure you are about to begin.


----------

